# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  من تتعاونني علي مذاكرة الزاد وحفظ أحاديث البلوغ

## أم وكيع

بسم الله
لمن تريد التعاون علي  مذاكرة زاد المستقنع شرح الشيخ ابن العثيمين، أو حفظ  أحاديث البلوغ، بشرط  الإلتزام والإنجاز يوميًا أو شبه يوميًا 
##

----------


## أم ريما

اجزل ربي لك المثوبة ..
اريد ان انضم معك..ياليت لو يكون جدول متوازن موضح كم مدة الحفظ و النصاب اليومي. .

----------


## أم وكيع

حياك الله يا حبيبة أهلًا بك
أرسلي لي معرفك أفضل علي السكاي مشكورة
وحددي المواعيد والكمية فالحمد لله أنا متفرغة لذا شرطت الإنجاز
هناك أخت اتفقت علي أن تبدأ معي حفظ الأحاديث بعد ثمانية أيام قبل الفجر بفلسطين

----------


## طالبة فقه

اريد الانضمام جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## أم وكيع

حياك الله يا حبيبة أهلًا بك
بإذن الله أرسلك لك وللأخت السابقة معرفي وأرجو أن تتركا لي رسالة بالمواعيد المناسبة والكيفية المفضلة للمذاكرة
سعدت بإنك طالبة فقه فأنا أحب الفقه ^_^

----------


## طالبة فقه

رزقنا الله واياكِ الفقه في الدين ، وجعلنا من عبادة المخلصين

----------


## أم وكيع

آمين، جزاك الله خيرًا.

----------

